# Please Help - breath test results



## Aaron.M (Jan 16, 2014)

Lactulose 0111232
Fructose 1112111
Lactose 1432211

Hi,

My name is Aaron. I'm 26, M. I've recently undergone hydrogen breath testing. My hydrogen results (in ppm) were as follows:

Each reading is 20 minutes apart.
Lactulose: 0, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 2
Fructose: 1, 1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1
Lactose: 1, 4, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1

The Laculose report said that I'm a hydrogen producer, and to commence with fructose and lactose testing. This report was from a gastroenterologist. However, the results from my fructose and lactose tests were simply interpreted by the girl at the counter (about 18 years old!). She said they're negative, as there was no rise of 20ppm.

However - my understanding is that lactulose cannot be digested, as is indicative of how the gut responds to substances it can't process. Wouldn't that mean that I'm positive for lactose intolerance?

I'm confused! I appear to have many symptoms associated with lactose intolerance - and have done so many tests - it's frustrating!

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could be responding to any of the myriad of fodmaps that no human digests well. So it doesn't have to be lactose and only lactose.

They know how much lactose they put in you, so they know how much you see in normal people and how much you see in people with lactose intolerance. That may not have anything to do with how much lactulose they put in you to judge if you make any hydrogen at all.

Now if giving up milk cures 100% of your symptoms you can still give it up regardless of the test. Some people have a conditioned response when they know they eat certain foods.

Some people only react if they eat dairy, they don't react if you put several glasses of milk worth of lactose hidden in other food.


----------

